# Cyril the squirrel....Can you believe it?!



## JenniD (20 August 2018)

Strictly speaking Cyril isn't really a pet, but the following account deserves to be shared because it's so absurd!
My friend L and her family in Sussex have a large garden with trees at the back. They've been feeding a squirrel for a year or so now, and Cyril has become a much loved friend.
One morning L went out to take some food to Cyril, and found to her horror that Cyril was limping and blood was coming from one of his legs.Her husband away on business and being an animal lover L contacted the next door neighbour and told him about C. The neighbour said that he'd take it to a vet that he knows that makes time to deal with the odd wild animal!

Anyway......some hours later, she got the number from the neighbour - who shortly afterwards went on holiday - she rang the place where Cyril was taken to and spoke to a receptionist. She said: "I'm enquiring about Cyril the squirrel who was brought in by my neighbour this morning, and was wondering how he's doing." Receptionist: "I'M VERY SORRY MADAM, BUT WE CAN'T GIVE OUT PATIENT INFORMATION!!" L: I don't understand. He's a squirrel from our garden!! Recep: YES, BUT WE STILL CAN'T GIVE OUT INFORMATION ON PATIENTS!!.....

WHAATTT!....now come on..have you ever heard anything so ridiculous?? poor L is none the wiser. I'll let you know what happened if I hear an update.


----------



## Rumtytum (20 August 2018)

Unbelievable! Or rather it IS believable!! Poor L must be so worried, hope she gets news soon from her neighbour on Cyril the wild squirrel who qualifies for data protection


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 August 2018)

this made me laugh.  how ridiculous!!!!!!  poor cyril...


----------



## poiuytrewq (20 August 2018)

My concern would be when Cyril is re-released? The vets are being idiots! Surely wild animals are best off released when better in a familiar environment?


----------



## Rowreach (20 August 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			Unbelievable! Or rather it IS believable!! Poor L must be so worried, hope she gets news soon from her neighbour on Cyril the wild squirrel who qualifies for data protection 

Click to expand...

Presumably they won't divulge information to L's neighbour either, since he is not actually related to Cyril???


----------



## Rumtytum (20 August 2018)

Rowreach said:



			Presumably they won't divulge information to L's neighbour either, since he is not actually related to Cyril???
		
Click to expand...

Oh nooooo!!! They will have to catch another squirrel and say they have brought Cyril's relative who is very concerned and come to visit him in vethospital...


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 August 2018)

poiuytrewq said:



			My concern would be when Cyril is re-released? The vets are being idiots! Surely wild animals are best off released when better in a familiar environment?
		
Click to expand...

If Cyril is a grey squirrel, I believe it is illegal to return him to the wild.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 August 2018)

We had a Cyril at our fields. He used to come in the barn for nuts.  I wonder if they were related?


----------



## JenniD (20 August 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			If Cyril is a grey squirrel, I believe it is illegal to return him to the wild.
		
Click to expand...

Is that because grey squirrels afre considered vermin?



Rumtytum said:



			Oh nooooo!!! They will have to catch another squirrel and say they have brought Cyril's relative who is very concerned and come to visit him in vethospital...
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, but will the rellie be able to provide the necessary ID?? The thot plickens!!


----------



## JenniD (20 August 2018)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			We had a Cyril at our fields. He used to come in the barn for nuts.  I wonder if they were related?
		
Click to expand...

We'll need DNA to determine that. Send me one of his nuts and we'll test it! Hee!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 August 2018)

JenniD said:



			Is that because grey squirrels afre considered vermin?

 !
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm afraid so.


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 August 2018)

i thought they couldnt be released but on one of the rspca tv programs they were releasing them,


----------



## Rowreach (20 August 2018)

splashgirl45 said:



			i thought they couldnt be released but on one of the rspca tv programs they were releasing them,
		
Click to expand...

I think you can release them under license - but afaik most injured greys are humanely dispatched, as it is normally illegal to release them back into the wild.  I wonder if this is why the vet's receptionist was reluctant to give an update on Cyril ......


----------



## Rumtytum (20 August 2018)

Rowreach said:



			I think you can release them under license - but afaik most injured greys are humanely dispatched, as it is normally illegal to release them back into the wild.  I wonder if this is why the vet's receptionist was reluctant to give an update on Cyril ......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 August 2018)

Oh! Thats sad


----------

